# HPT Negative and No AF yet !!! - HELP !!!



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

Hallo

It was my 14th day on Friday 13th !!!!! did my test and got a   .

I called the hospital on Friday morning and they advised me that I shouldnt worry because within the week I will have my period.

Is this correct because I feel I need this period just to finalise things for me 

I had two embryos put back on the Friday and I dont know whether they are still in my womb or not !!!! (sorry this is a bit mad but I think it plays mind games with you).....

Could anyone help me please ??

Thanks
Lisa1


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Awww Lisa, so sorry you got a BFN hun then as if to add insult to injury AF is late showing up   it's not bl00dy fair is it ? but sadly all you can do is wait for the old witch to show, then it's like a bit of closure coz i know until my AF showed after a neg there was a little part of me that refused to accept it wasn't to be  

I hope the test was wrong but if it wasn't then i hope AF shows very soon (does that make sense ?)

pam xx


----------



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

Pam

AF come this morning.....
I can move on now and think what to do for the best for me and my DH.

Take care
Lisa1


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Awwwww Lisa i'm sorry hun but as you said at least you know now and can get on   

pam xx


----------



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

Pam

Thankyou.

DH and I have had a chat and we are going to have a break until January 2008.  I will be 35 then and I think I need to give myself a break and have a life again for a couple of months.

What do you think ?

Lisa1


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

great idea, we too decided to take a break from tx after our second bfn but in the end we decided on a different route, adoption     and we haven't looked back since. i think the break enabled us to get our lives back on track and helped us to think clearly about our future 

good luck

pam xx


----------



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

Pam

I wish you the biggest luck for the future.....

Thanks
Lisa1


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks hun, i have had more than my fair share of luck  we were matched with a baby last may and legally adopted our baby boy last october. we have never been happier. my only wish now is that all my ff's dreams come true     

pam xx


----------



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

Pam

Thats really sweet.

I also have had luck I have 1 son already who was born August 2002 - I conceived him naturally.  

We just wish for a brother or sister for him as I am an only child and I dont want him to be one....

Lisa1


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I can understand that hun, i don't really want my son to be an only child but i don't know yet if we will go through the adoption process again as we have been so lucky this time and i don't want to push my luck  

pam xx


----------



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

Pam

I wish you every bit of luck !!1

Lisa1


----------

